# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Αντικαταστατης του RΒ??

## gaig

Εχει πεσει σε κανενος τα χερια αυτο το μηχανακι?? Φαινεται πολυ ενδιαφερον τοσο απο αποψη επεκτασιμοτητας οσο και απο υπολογιστικης ισχυος! Aσε που εχει ολες τις mpci στην ιδια πλευρα και δε χρειαζεται να στιφογυριζεις συνεχεια το board για να δοκιαμζεις μια καρτα(εχω αγανακτησει πολλες φορες με 532 και 4 καρτες,δεν ξερω για εσας!!)

Και απο οτι φαινεται δεν παιρνει mtik

----------


## acoul

το ίδιο πράγμα στην μισή τιμή εδώ. τα specs είναι καλά αλλά φοβάμαι ότι ότι είναι intel simply sucks big time ...

----------


## gaig

gkloup..! Τζαμπα ειναι! 
Τι εννοεις? Τι μπορει να παθαινει?

----------


## acoul

και για το Xscale CPU τους που στην ουσία είναι arm και στις wifi κάρτες που βγάζουν πρέπει να έχεις ένα proprietary firmware το οποίο δεν είναι ανοικτό και συνήθως είναι buggy ... κάτι σαν το hal της atheros ...

----------


## alasondro

> *και για το Xscale CPU τους που στην ουσία είναι arm* και στις wifi κάρτες που βγάζουν πρέπει να έχεις ένα proprietary firmware το οποίο δεν είναι ανοικτό και συνήθως είναι buggy ... κάτι σαν το hal της atheros ...


αυτό γιατί ειναι κακό;

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> *και για το Xscale CPU τους που στην ουσία είναι arm* και στις wifi κάρτες που βγάζουν πρέπει να έχεις ένα proprietary firmware το οποίο δεν είναι ανοικτό και συνήθως είναι buggy ... κάτι σαν το hal της atheros ...
> 
> 
> αυτό γιατί ειναι κακό;


αυτό είναι το μόνο καλό ...

----------


## gaig

> το ίδιο πράγμα στην μισή τιμή εδώ. τα specs είναι καλά αλλά φοβάμαι ότι ότι είναι intel simply sucks big time ...


Εχεις δοκιμασει/διαβασει κατι που το στηριζεις αυτο? Γιατι το κοστος ειναι παρα πολυ καλο!!

----------


## acoul

το κόστος είναι καλό και παόζει και ikarus οπότε go for it. για openwrt υπάρχει firmware, ρίξε και μια ματιά στο φόρουμ τους ...

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Το φέρνει άλλος ή μόνο αυτή η εταιρία ?

----------


## panoz

> Intel IXP-425
> *70Mbps*
> *266MHz* / (StrongARM with HW accl.)


από εδώ.. για arm καλά πάει.. αλλά υπάρχουν και πολύ καλύτερα (System-on-a-Chips) σε αντίστοιχη τιμή.. κρίμα που δεν βγάζει κάποιος κάτι της προκοπής...

----------


## chrismarine

ξέρει κανείς πότε θα βγει στην παραγωγή το rb 600? τα χαρακτηριστικά του πάντως είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρων 4xmpci 3xgigabit cpu ppc  ::

----------


## smarag

Επισυνάπτω την Brochure του RB/600 σύντομα θα είναι διαθέσιμο.

----------


## alasondro

μόνο 400Mhz?? πολύ λίγα μου φαίνονται...για να δούμε...

----------


## gas

Εκτος απο foto μηπως μηπως εχουμε καμμια πληροφορια σε τι τιμη αναμενεται;

----------


## chrismarine

> μόνο 400Mhz?? πολύ λίγα μου φαίνονται...για να δούμε...


υπόψιν είναι power pc , δεν νομίζω ότι παίζει μόνο η συχνότητα ρόλο ! βλέπε mac ! ,το rb333 τρέχει στα 333mhz με 3 mpci και από ότι αναφέρει η εταιρία είναι 2-3 φορές ποιο γρήγορο από το αντίστοιχο rb532a 64mb 400mhz ,το οποίο με την σειρά του μπορεί να οδηγήσει 2 λινκ σε α το 1 με nstream !  ::

----------


## alasondro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alasondro
> 
> μόνο 400Mhz?? πολύ λίγα μου φαίνονται...για να δούμε...
> 
> 
> υπόψιν είναι power pc , δεν νομίζω ότι παίζει μόνο η συχνότητα ρόλο ! βλέπε mac ! ,το rb333 τρέχει στα 333mhz με 3 mpci και από ότι αναφέρει η εταιρία είναι 2-3 φορές ποιο γρήγορο από το αντίστοιχο rb532a 64mb 400mhz ,το οποίο με την σειρά του μπορεί να οδηγήσει 2 λινκ σε α το 1 με nstream !


έχω powerpc router στον κόμβο μου εδώ και κάνα χρόνο και δεν έχω δει μεγάλη διαφορά...είναι πιο γρήγορος αλλά όχι και τόσο...όσο για τα specs που δίνει η mikrotik επέτρεψε μου να τα αμφισβητώ μέχρι να τα δω με τα ίδια μου τα μάτια...όταν είχε βγει το rb532 έλεγαν οτι θα είναι 2-3 φορές πιο γρήγορο από τα αντίστοιχα wrap κάτι που δεν επαληθεύτηκε....μακάρι να βγω ψεύτης πάντως...αν γουστάρεις μια τα embedded εγώ τα γουστάρω 100  ::   ::

----------


## smarag

> Εκτος απο foto μηπως μηπως εχουμε καμμια πληροφορια σε τι τιμη αναμενεται;


Η Τιμή δέν ειναι διαθέσιμη ακόμα.

----------


## chrismarine

νομίζω πως με τις νέες εξελίξεις στα embedded θα είναι η μόνη αξιόπιστη λύση όσων αφορά την σωστή λειτουργία του awmn 24/7/365 ! τα taratsopc ειναι πλέον ασύμφορα αν αναλογιστούμε το κόστος λειτουργίας (ΔΕΗ) .Τεκμηριώνοντας την άποψη να πω, στον κόμβο μου λειτουργεί το προαναφερθείς 532, όταν! το cpu load καρφώνει 100% δεν κρασαρει εν αντιθέσει με μια pc υλοποίηση που μπορεί να παγώσει! εξαρτάτε βέβαια ! πάντως δεν έχουν σταθερή απόδοση στον χρόνο .  ::

----------


## smarag

Σύντομα μέσα στο Γενάρη θα έχουμε αλλαγές στο RB133C θα γίνει RB411 με 3φορές ποιο γρήγορο CPU απο το υπάρχων RB133C και θα είναι στην ίδια τιμή με το RB133C.

Δείτε το newslatter τις mikrotik.

----------


## acoul

αρχίζει και μου αρέσει η MikroTik ... μερικά benches για το RB333 ...

----------


## alasondro

> Σύντομα μέσα στο Γενάρη θα έχουμε αλλαγές στο RB133C θα γίνει RB411 με *3φορές* ποιο γρήγορο CPU απο το υπάρχων RB133C και θα είναι στην ίδια τιμή με το RB133C.
> 
> Δείτε το newslatter τις mikrotik.


τι είναι αυτό το τρία...ο μαγικός αριθμός; Οτι και να βγάλει αυτή η εταιρία είναι 3 φορές πιο γρήγορο  ::   ::  Τεσπα για να δούμε , τι θα δούμε...

----------


## acoul

> τι είναι αυτό το τρία...


sales !!

----------


## gadgetakias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alasondro
> 
> τι είναι αυτό το τρία...
> 
> 
> sales !!


Marketing λέγεται..

Κάτι σαν το 802.11n που υπόσχεται 16x μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα..  ::

----------


## mojiro

στη φώτο διακρίνονται κυκλώματα, ram, flash, pci, rs232 και μια Atheros cpu !  ::  απορώ εάν θα είναι ισχυρότερο/οικονομικότερο από το LiteStation της Atheros (το οποίο έχει και wifi μέρος).

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alasondro
> 
> ...


το Marketing τι σκοπό έχει;



> ... και μια Atheros cpu !  απορώ εάν θα είναι ισχυρότερο/οικονομικότερο από το LiteStation της Atheros (το οποίο έχει και wifi μέρος).


αυτό που λένε για το arm cpu είναι ότι ζεσταίνεται αρκετά. επίσης το ixp4xx που στην ουσία είναι arm παθαίνει vertigo με την RF. στον Υμηττό αρνήθηκε να δουλέψει ακόμη και σε μεταλλικό κουτί τη στιγμή που το κλασικό wrap δίπλα του δουλεύει μια χαρά για μήνες σε πλαστικό κουτί !!

----------


## alasondro

ρε αλέξανδρε γιατί το γ@μ@ς το topic ήμαρτον!!!!

----------


## gadgetakias

Οπως συζητούσα και σήμερα, οι επόμενοι 18 μήνες θα αλλάξουν τα embedded συστήματα όπως τα ξέρουμε σήμερα.

Με τα Windows Home Server, όλοι οι κατασκευαστές κάνουν αγώνα δρόμου να φτιάξουν λύσεις μικρότερες, γρηγορότερες και ομορφότερες..  ::  
Κατι που τρέχει καλά Windows Home Server, έχει διαστάσεις σαν το Wrap και όλα αυτά με εξαιρετικά χαμηλό κόστος, αντιλαμβάνεστε ότι τα σημερινά RB & Wrap θα είναι σε λίγους μήνες οδοντόκρεμες..  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Αν είναι έτσι να περιμένουμε λίγους μήνες να πάρουμε πιό φρέσκες οδοντοκρεμες..

----------


## Cha0s

http://www.mikrotikrouter.com/

Να βάλουμε ένα τέτοιο  ::   ::

----------


## alasondro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gas_pls
> 
> Εκτος απο foto μηπως μηπως εχουμε καμμια πληροφορια σε τι τιμη αναμενεται;
> 
> 
> Η Τιμή δέν ειναι διαθέσιμη ακόμα.


Στο routerboard.com αναφέρει 245 δολλάρια...

----------


## gas

Δηλαδη σε ευρω κατω απο 200 οποτε δεν ειναι και ασχημα για αυτα που υποσχονται.
Αν δε παμε και για καμμια ομαδικη ακομα καλυτερα.  ::

----------


## chrismarine

αν βάλεις και 19% θα μας έρθει κάνα 200 αρι,μπορούμε να το παραγγείλουμε από το site της routerboard  ::  επίσης υπάρχει ένα πεδίο στην παραγγελία που αναφέρει VAT αν το αφήσουμε κενό τι θα γίνει ? Να γλιτώναμε τουλάχιστον το φ.π.α !

----------


## chrismarine

τελικά νομίζω πως βρήκα καλή τιμή :http://www.frineta.lt/Wireless/Mikro...0.html#content
το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η μέθοδος πληρωμής είναι μόνο wire transfer ! λέτε να την πατήσουμε ?  ::

----------


## smarag

Ενημερώτηκα να πώ οτι το Γενάρη θα το έχουμε και εμείς το Routerboard 600 διαθέσιμο.

----------


## taotao

> Ενημερώτηκα να πώ οτι το Γενάρη θα το έχουμε και εμείς το Routerboard 600 διαθέσιμο.


Ναι,στην ιδια τιμη με το παραπανω link?ή ποιο ακριβο?

----------


## smarag

Δέν ξέρω ακόμα πως θα διαμορφωθεί η τιμή του, ίσως να είναι στην ίδια τιμή με την παραπάνω ή φθηνότερο.

----------


## taotao

OK,ευχαριστω.

----------


## smarag

Λοιπον με το νέο έτος αρχίζει η παραγωγή του νέου board RB411 που θα αντικαταστήση το RB/133C και θα είναι στην ίδια τιμή και μέγεθος με το RB/133c.

Ανεβάζω PDF με χαρακτηριστηκά.

----------


## chrismarine

αυτό έχει ενσωματωμένο if σε a ? βλέπω επίσης 1 mpci  ::

----------


## orfeas

> αυτό έχει ενσωματωμένο if σε a ?


που το δες

----------


## chrismarine

στο pcb του έχει υποδοχή για main και aux antenna, δεν το γράφει στα specs γιαυτό ρωτάω  ::

----------


## acoul

> στο pcb του έχει υποδοχή για main και aux antenna, δεν το γράφει στα specs γιαυτό ρωτάω


τα τσιπάκια για το wifi απουσιάζουν από το pcb στο RΒ411. ίσως να βγαίνει και κάποιο μοντέλο με on-board wifi αλλά νομίζω δεν θα χωράει τότε η miniPCI ...

----------


## gas

Τελικα το Mikrotik r/b 600 ηρθε και εδω με τιμη 215,00ευρω και ανω

----------


## chrismarine

> Δέν ξέρω ακόμα πως θα διαμορφωθεί η τιμή του, ίσως να είναι στην ίδια τιμή με την παραπάνω ή φθηνότερο.


τελικά πως προέκυψε η τιμή ? 215,96  ::

----------


## gas

Για την πορτοφολα  ::  
Ας αρχισουν μερικες ομαδικες και θα δεις πως θα δουλεψει αμεσως ο ανταγωνισμος  ::

----------


## chrismarine

ενημερωτικά να πω πως το rb600 χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον 30w τροφοδοτικό για να λειτουργήσει ,το δούλευα στην αρχη με ένα 48v 0.4A και δεν δούλευε σωστά το wireless μέρος της συσκευής .χρειάζεται ένα όπως το κάτωθι ! :idea
url:www.pals.gr

----------


## acoul

πόσες wifi του είχες πάνω; cm9 ή XR ? από θερμοκρασίες πως πάει; nstream του είχες; το CPU που φτάνει;

----------


## chrismarine

του έχω 4χcm9,οι 3 ενεργές ,2 nstream και ένα expansion board rb502 για αλλες 2 mpci .δεν βλέπω να ζεσταίνεται αν και έχει υποδοχή για 2 cooler, τώρα η cpu με 2 nstream έπαιζε περίπου 20-30% στα 400mhz ,έχει 3 επιλογές από το bios 266-400default -533 φαίνεται καλή κατασκευή αν και μας τα χαλάει λίγο η mikrotik με το v3, επίσης έχει υποδοχή για 2 cf  ::  open  ::

----------


## acoul

έχει δουλέψει κανείς το rb411 - εντυπώσεις;

----------


## acoul

κανείς ??

----------


## papashark

> έχει δουλέψει κανείς το rb411 - εντυπώσεις;


Εγώ έχω δουλέψει, αλλά δεν έχω και πολλά να σου πω.

Ωραίο είναι, μικρό είναι, οικονομικό είναι, από την μέρα που άναψε δεν έχει σβήσει/κολήσει ποτέ.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> έχει δουλέψει κανείς το rb411 - εντυπώσεις;
> 
> 
> Εγώ έχω δουλέψει, αλλά δεν έχω και πολλά να σου πω.
> 
> Ωραίο είναι, μικρό είναι, οικονομικό είναι, από την μέρα που άναψε δεν έχει σβήσει/κολήσει ποτέ.


είναι και 300MHz CPU ... από nstreme και θερμοκρασίες/σταθερότητα πως τα πάει;

----------


## papashark

nstreme δεν ξέρω, από σταθερότητα μια χαρά  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

To 133 φαίνεται αρκετά δελεαστικό... Σηκώνει 3 links σε a? H θα σέρνεται;
Βασικά το θέλω για 2 links σε a και ενα σε b

----------


## papashark

> To 133 φαίνεται αρκετά δελεαστικό... Σηκώνει 3 links σε a? H θα σέρνεται;
> Βασικά το θέλω για 2 links σε a και ενα σε b


Να διάβασες το thread από την αρχή....


Οχι δεν κάνει το 133 για 3 links σε a.....

----------


## gas

> To 133 φαίνεται αρκετά δελεαστικό... Σηκώνει 3 links σε a? H θα σέρνεται;
> Βασικά το θέλω για 2 links σε a και ενα σε b


Θα σερνεται σιγουρα.
Οι δυνατοτητες επιλογης που εχεις ειναι:
1.R/B333
2.R/B600
Διαλεγεις και περνεις.

----------

